
So What If New York Is Unaffordable? That Helps the U.S - linkregister
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-08-22/so-what-if-new-york-is-unaffordable-that-helps-the-u-s
======
linkregister
It might benefit the rest of the U.S., but the rate of job expansion outside
the Bay Area is excruciatingly slow compared to the rate of rent and house
price increases.

